# new member looking for dr suggestions, etc



## Cailg (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry to cross post this.

I am hoping that posters in this forum will have doctor suggestions for NJ or NYC or perhaps just comments in general.

My symptoms seem to hit suddenly in November. Blood work showed I was making thyroid antibodies, and regular dr said I therefore had hashimoto's but that we do nothing for watch it every few mths. He said my neck pain and pain under my chin/jaw, anxious feelings, and palpitations were from menopause and wanted me to take bioidentical hormones which I was leary of since I have a history of fibroids, cysts, and polyps.

I thought I had TMJ since it seemed like all the pain was from my jaw or under it or back of ear. I had trouble (still do) sleeping on my side because jaw seems to just hang or I get a feeling like neck muscles pulling. I also have on and off soreness in collarbone and shoulder blade.

The dr sent me to an ENT to be sure, and ENT scoped me in the office and felt my neck and wanted to give me a steriod after not finding anything. He also wanted a hearing test and ENG which I didn't bother to do. The regular dr had me also check heart which was fine except for rate going up sporadically.

After my continued complaining of my neck issues and feeling weird swallowing on ocassion and also weird tightness in neck when driving or sitting to the point I felt I could black out (I did black out once in Nov...just saw black, did not lose consciousness), the dr ordered a thyroid ultrasound which showed 2 nodules. One is 4mm isoechoic and within lower pole of left thyroid lobe. However, the other one is a "1.2cm nodule within midpole of hte right thyroid lobe whose imaging characteristics are highly suspicious for thyroid carcinoma."

The primary care dr suggested a few ENT's in NJ where I live. But I really want to go to someone who is one of the best if not considered the best in the field of thyroid cancer. I know I haven't been biospied yet, but odds are this is cancer, and even if it isn't, having someone who really knows what they are doing, especially if I am operated on, is important. I don't want any residents operating on me either. I almost died after a obgyn allowed a resident yrs ago to do an attempted c section on me and instead cut my bladder the entire way. I can't take any chances with my health especially since my child from that delivery mess up is special needs.

We can go to NYC too. Not a problem. I welcome all comments, advice, support, suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Sent you a pm Calig.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Cailg said:


> Sorry to cross post this.
> 
> I am hoping that posters in this forum will have doctor suggestions for NJ or NYC or perhaps just comments in general.
> 
> ...


Oh, my goodness; my goodness! What a horrible horrible thing to happen! I sure don't blame you in wanting to find a doctor in whom you have complete confidence!

We have many here from N.J. and N.Y. so I hope someone if not more than one responds.

They can PM you w/ the info.


----------

